# Biscotti in a convection oven



## barbarashottibi (Nov 16, 2011)

I need some specific help please....I am a home baker, going into a commercial kitchen to produce my biscotti for my new business. The first batch I baked at 325, the outside cooked really fast, inside was raw. When I sliced for the second bake the biscotti spread in the middle making the biscotti not uniform in shape.  The second time at the kitchen I thought I would lower the oven temp to 275 so the biscotti would not bake so quickly on the outside, the biscotti bakes slower, spread really wide and some was undercooked in the middle anyway. When I did the second bake I timed it for 8 min. as that is how long I usually bake the second bake.  Out of 360 biscotti I think 6-9 were like they should be. They turned out too hard, too chrunchy so were not   good representation of the biscotti that I bake that everyone loves. Today I am going in a third time and am going to try to put an upside down sheet pan over my baking pan to keep the hot air from hitting the biscotti til the center begins to cook....any help you can give me would be appreciated.


----------



## chefsconcept (Nov 24, 2011)

Try using the low fan option of the convection oven.


----------



## bh biscotti (Nov 16, 2011)

Thanks Chef. It was on low.  Another baker using the same commercial kitchen said to piggy back the pans. This worked!! During the first bake the hot air is not hitting the dough so it bakes better. After 20 min I removed the top sheet pan and let them cook the remaining time. Perhaps this information might be helpful to others. All is not lost, the 360 overbaked biscotti were transformed into another product which sold well at my weekend event.  barbarashottibiscotti.com


----------

